# Trouble paying for needed medicines? The Dispensary of Hope may help



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Brief excerpt from the article:


> Some 1,000 medical practices across the U.S. are donating drug samples they'd otherwise destroy (worth tens of millions) to a 30-location med dispensary system that's handing out 100,000 prescriptions a year to low-income patients, and continues to expand.The Dispensary of Hope (http://dispensaryofhope.org) is a young and growing not-for-profit network of prescription drug contributors, collection and distribution sites, and dispensing medical centers - all designed to assist people who can't afford needed drugs (income below 200% of the federal poverty guidelines) and lack the insurance to cover them.


Find the entire article here:http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM081209F


----------

